# Hymer B514SL Gold 2007 very costly parts



## jjs (Feb 10, 2008)

HYMER B514SL GOLD EDITION 2007. New windscreen fitted £3000. Two weeks later shattered headlamp glass,had to buy complete unit from hymer £1900  find someway to protect yours, a clear thick stick on film, as glass is toughened will shatter easily.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

That's motorhoming for you. It ain't a cheap hobby.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi jjs, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts

Ouch! That is a lot of money to find, especially the £1900 for the headlamp.

I've heard some good reports on the i820G - I hope you'll be really happy with it.

Gerald


----------



## jjs (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Gerald Thanks , I hope so, as the space inside and seating is great John


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

JJS.

Obviously these parts are'nt made in huge volumes. But £1900.00 for a headlamp is plainly ridiculous. Did you try any of the German suppliers such as CCMeier or Movera ?

Dave.


----------



## jjs (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave
Hymer UK was the only place i could buy one,as these are made only for hymer, they will not give a discount on any parts even to the burstner dealer i px with, they were as shocked at the cost as i was, plus i did not have much time,was ready to collect new van


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi I think you will find the headlamps are Hella, oh also i believe Burstner are part of the Hymer group.

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Was it the left hand side that shattered?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for info. jjs I had no idea that parts could be that expensive, I'll now take that into account if I consider trading up - one reason I went for tranny base for my first coachbuilt was that folks said it would be relatively cheap to maintain - now I am beginning to understand what they meant!

I still fancy a Hymer though - are all models that expensive to maintain or just relatively new ones?


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

hi jjs,

Think we saw you old van at the dealer this week, when we popped into them to inspect our 821 after we had a flag pole hit the roof!!
I commented on what a nice van it was and then saw the broken head lamp.

We need to replace the screen on our van at some point as we have a really bad chip in it, which we have had repaired, but it may not go through an MOT when it's due as it is in the swept vision. I don't expect it will be cheap.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the 821, it is a great van. Suits us fine.


----------



## jjs (Feb 10, 2008)

hi eddie Yes L/H Side.
All dealers have to use Hymer UK for parts and do not get discount of Hymer Uk, I know Hymer own Burstner,they are run separately,I tried all ways to get a headlamp cheaper to no avail, the dealer i px with are first class and and gave me a good deal, I am not calling Hymer vans they are well made and hold there value well, i was buying an S800 but was strung along by Hymer UK till they went under,they then tried to get me back on board, too late. John


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Headlamps*

Hi,

They are made by Hella - but are oem supply to Hymer only.

In Germany a new headlamp for the SL series 2007-2008 models costs
864 euro - so around £700 at todays exchange rate - still very expensive - but it shows that Brownhills charged more than double + a bit!!.

Happy Travels


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

These people do Hymer Hella by mail order - but lights will be LHD spec presumaby:

http://www.teilesuche24.de/search?q=hymer&c=hauptscheinwerfer-einsatz

May be a useful source for things like rear lights & single spots though.

Are there breakers that specialise in Hymers? specialist breakers usually a good source for subaru bits I've needed


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks jjs for this advice. I had no idea that these replacement headlights were so expensive. 

Have been in touch with Lamin-x about some protective film to apply to the headlights. Their website doesn't list a size big enough for the current B544SL but Neil who has been helpful says that they are going to produce the film in larger sizes and should be able to supply them within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Am I the only one who is interested to know how Eddie knew it was the left hand one that was broken ? :?


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Am I the only one who is interested to know how Eddie knew it was the left hand one that was broken ? :?


No you're not John, I was wondering the same thing, then my mind got to working & I'm thinking Eddie may know something :? . Maybe he was walking past a Hymer one night, carrying a ladder, then someone behind shouted him, he turned round, Laurel & Hardy stylee, & the rest is, as they say............ 8O 

Or maybe not


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Come on Eddie

We have a van with the same style headlamps. Our Left / Nearside lamp shattered as we were setting off last winter. 

Hymer in Germany changed the light under warranty.


----------

